# I cannot execute .jar files on my MAC



## Freddy88 (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi everybody, I have a big problem...

I bought a mac and I cannot open many of the .jar files I had on my previous PC.

There are a couple of .jar files that I can open (like a chronometer).
But I cannot open 90 % of the many other .jar files I have on my mac.

Here is an example if I want to open Cube Explorer. I double click on its icon and the following window comes out:



then I check the console and there are the following information:



I don't know what to do… Please help me!

I have the following java version at the moment and I think it is the last one:



Thank you in advance for your help!

Federico


----------



## Enter (Nov 4, 2010)

The above exception is thrown when a JVM encounters an unsupported class version. This occurs when the JVM encounters a class built for a later JVM. So you need to upgrade your VM, then change your default Java.

Here's how to change your default:

Type 'java preferences' into Spotlight. You'll see the 'Java Preferences' utility. Run that, and you can change the default Java instance to what you require (probably Java 6).


----------



## Freddy88 (Nov 4, 2010)

Thank you for your answer… but as you can see I in the third picture… I already have java 6 … Am I wrong?

Thank you for your help!


----------



## hr.mohr (Nov 4, 2010)

You are trying to launch the AnimCube applet as an standalone application. You can't do that. 

Cube Explorer is a Windows only program at the moment so you won't be able to run it directly on your mac. You could run it using bootcamp or parallels though.


----------

